# Opinions on this saddle?



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

A client asked me about a saddle, I have not heard of the brand. Typically if I have not heard of the brand I steer them away, I did a search on google and came up with little to nothing. Opinions?

"Oakridge roughout saddle"

TackTrader Item ID: 405633 - TackTrader.com Classifieds


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Sounds like an ebay special and probably imported. What is the tree made of?


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

My thoughts as well. 

I am not sure, she inquired on it and then showed me the saddle. My first impression was to steer clear, I'll see if she ended up getting a response or what the tree is made of.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I've never seen rings like that on the swells! I think you can find a better saddle than that at that price, too.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Royal King makes a saddle almost exactly like this but brand new its about twice the price. Its a very comfortable saddle. It has a veriflex tree. I love rough out saddles. I would go with something better well known. The rings on the swell are for running reins through in certain training methods rather than running them through the stirrup. Running them threw the stirrups of coarse gives you a lower more natural headset but the rings on the swell work well if you are looking for a higher headset. In general, there are ALOT of generic versions of these saddles out there and they are not good. Had a friend buy one off ebay and four months later the tree broke. Would advise to stay away from off brands like everyone said.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

300.00 for a new saddle? that should tell you something


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I won't look at anything that is advertised as "brand new" for less than $500. The only reason why I set my standard at that price (that other people would consider very low) is that I know of at least 1 company that does make quality saddles for very affordable prices. However, they are a small custom saddle shop that you deal with directly. Anything "new" from Ebay or Amazon or pretty much any online tack store that is priced under $500 will be imported from India and made with buffalo leather on a cardboard tree.

This is the company that I like that has very reasonable prices.
www.corrientesaddleco.com


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Right. I was just wondering if anyone had heard of the brand. 
I do know this is a second owner of this saddle listed for sale, so it might be "brand new" but once it was purchased by the gal now selling it the price goes down, meaning it could be a $500-$600 saddle when actually "new". However it of course is not and again I've never heard of the brand, told her I'd ask around but assumed it was a ebay special so thus would not be the case.
We did find the girl a different saddle to take a look at, a Circle Y like I'd suggested to her before she found this.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

I like the look of the corriente saddle companys trail saddle but it does not have the price. Did you know corriente is Spanish for cheap LOL I like the name. I like the color of it and think it would look pretty on Tequila. I don't need another saddle her English one is comfy but I really like the color. I think I need to go to a Tackaholic meeting.  Puts head down and shuffles slowly to the meeting.:wink:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Corriente actually makes a fantastic saddle regardless of the price. I had one for a while but it didn't fit my horse well and sold it for what I paid for it ~$750 for a half breed Wade. The only problem with the brand is that it only comes in a 7" gullet with full QH bars.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Exactly, Iride. IMHO, that's their only drawback is the standard tree size.

Great quality working saddles though. My brother has had his for (I would guess) around 8 years, maybe more and though it looks a little...rugged, it still fits the same as it did new and it will still drag 1000 pound cattle. I should probably mention that brother can put more wear and tear on a saddle in 1 year than most folks could in 3 lifetimes.


----------

